
2016 Election: A collection of cognative errors - lguerdan
https://medium.com/@lukeguerdan/how-facebook-hacked-us-the-mental-mechanics-of-trumpism-9d00a51b1ff9#.yv2cqtoti
======
nanis
[https://www.google.com/search?q=define%3Acognative](https://www.google.com/search?q=define%3Acognative)

